# MRI shows Extrusion causing foraminal stenosis between c6-c7



## dmgrapid (May 5, 2006)

I have only gotten my MRI done but won't be able to see a specialist till Tuesday. Anyone had a similiar injury--Did you use therapy or surgery? Can you contiue riding or should one hold out??


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

*c5 c6 c7*

I had therapy and a Epidural, the Epidural helped a lot.Goodluck


----------



## dmgrapid (May 5, 2006)

Thanks, hopefully that will be all I need. Did this just help you continue to ride or do you have to go to therapy too??


----------



## BushPilot (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a similar condition from a head-plant. Try a chiro who does Active Release Therapy to break down the scar tissue and relieve pressure on the nerves. I have also found yoga postures like "rabbit", shoulder stand, and head stand good for building up my neck muscles and keeping it flexible and healthy.

I'd say don't go under the knife until you try everthing else, there is alot that can go wrong around all those nerves with surgery. A friend of mine lost all sensation (including pain) to his two small fingers on his left hand after his neck surgery, though it did make his neck feel some better. Do some research, but surgery doesn't have all that good a sucess rate and relieving symptons either.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*C6-c7*



dmgrapid said:


> I have only gotten my MRI done but won't be able to see a specialist till Tuesday. Anyone had a similiar injury--Did you use therapy or surgery? Can you contiue riding or should one hold out??


I am sorry to hear about your poor fortune. C5-C7 are the most common levels of the Cervical areas to show degeneration and instabilities. It is not uncommon to see this in a significant amount of the population. It is very common in females, drivers, desk workers, and cylists. Most of it has to do with posture and traumas. When you place yourself in a forward head posture with the neck and chin sticking out (see cycling position) those particular levels tend to have issues. It is seen very young and the cascade can begin at a young age (teenagers) who continue to have postural issues. When a person has a significant trauma like a motor vehicle accident or over the bars at a young age the degeneration process is accelerated, but a person may not have any issues as far as pain etc. As we age, it takes less and less stress to cause more issues because of the continued instabilities at those levels. When we have enough of the process going on it sometimes only take looking over your shoulder or sleeping on a differernt pillow and it will bring on some of the pain and radicular sx's.

There are several things to try before going under the knife to include postural changes and cervical stabilization exercises. Modalities such as traction can help on some patients as well. Prolotherapy has been great with patients that have instabilities at those levels as well.

Well, let us know how things are going and good luck.


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

BushPilot said:


> I have a similar condition from a head-plant. Try a chiro who does Active Release Therapy to break down the scar tissue and relieve pressure on the nerves. I have also found yoga postures like "rabbit", shoulder stand, and head stand good for building up my neck muscles and keeping it flexible and healthy.
> 
> I'd say don't go under the knife until you try everthing else, there is alot that can go wrong around all those nerves with surgery. A friend of mine lost all sensation (including pain) to his two small fingers on his left hand after his neck surgery, though it did make his neck feel some better. Do some research, but surgery doesn't have all that good a sucess rate and relieving symptons either.


I would never let a Chiropractor touch my neck they are not even Doctors.


----------



## BushPilot (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds like you have a high opinion of "Doctors". They don't know nothing except pills and surgery, if you don't want either then look elsewhere. 

Take two of these and call me in the morning...


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

BushPilot said:


> Sounds like you have a high opinion of "Doctors". They don't know nothing except pills and surgery, if you don't want either then look elsewhere.
> 
> Take two of these and call me in the morning...


Thats how I make my money.Heal with steal..


----------



## dmgrapid (May 5, 2006)

I started out by going to a physiatrist first--he has me on a prescription of myethlprednisolone and I have begun to see a physical therapist. The physiatrist said due to the size of the extrusion/disc that I should get a neurosurgeon consult. So far the drugs and PT has improved the pain--hopefully this is all I will need to get back on the bike!!


----------

